# Teaching English in Italy



## knox12 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm a soon to be college graduate majoring in International Relations and minoring in Business. I was wondering if someone had ideas of teaching opportunities in Italy. Among the things I would like to pursue after college graduation, I would love to teach English in Italy. What is the market like for these jobs and do I need a TESL? Thanks in advance!


----------

